# those who have ordered a SR20DET



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

this question is for those who have ordered a SR20DET. i plan on ordering one soon and so far i am looking at http://nippon-motors.com/ and http://venus-auto.com/. im just going to order a motor and ecu and then buy other items seperate since i dont have enough money for a clip, unless i win the lotto. anyone have any experience with these 2 companies? thanks in advance.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you have enough for the motor but not the clip?
If you dont have enough for a clip you shouldnt be trying your own install.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

hey beginner, you a fool, i'd just save up for the whole thing, the clip. and i hear venus is a ripoff or something. and www.japandomesticmotor.com is another site.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

well, being 16 and working buying what you can its kinda hard to save up. i have some info on wiring diagrams. all i need to do is buy the wiring harness ahead of time. i got another ride if this one is down for however long. woohoo, S-10 blazer. plus, how about some posotive reinforcement? im going to have my dad to help. ASE certified. but if i can swap this at 16, youll have to give me credit for doing something like this. shiot, i might just go for a CA18DET. who knows. thanks for the help, haha


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

www.night7racing.com


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

go CA.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Venus is okay*

Venus is okay from what I have heard. Located in Sacramento. My friend on here Maxpower bought a jdm sr20de for about 450 bucks. He drove over there to pick it up so diddnt include shipping. He said they had a couple different det's over there and for decent prices. I'll probably look into going there since they are so close to home for me.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

dude just go with the ca....you have an 89 its meant for the ca, and the CA is stronger....iron block...its like 20 HP less....not a big deal

but the clips are probably as much as a motorset for an SR(i dunno for sure, just guessing)hey with the money saved, i would go on ebay and get a nice big turbo and FMIC...might as well, while everythings outta the car....


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well i won my brother a 1992 240sx coupe on a race with some idiot friend of his. He tought his Mazda MX6 turbo was the shit, and he wanted to race i told him i would race him for 300 buck but he had no money, but he had the 240sx laying around cause the engine is fuck up. So i told him i would race him for it and i won and now my brother is buying the CA motor (the idiot dint see it coming). they are pretty cheap and they can be rev more than SR20's. But it still cant beat my1994 JDM 180sx lol :thumbup:. and supposly wireing shouldnt be a problem with your car cause its a 89 if u put the CA.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Kelso said:


> dude just go with the ca....you have an 89 its meant for the ca, and the CA is stronger....iron block...its like 20 HP less....not a big deal
> 
> but the clips are probably as much as a motorset for an SR(i dunno for sure, just guessing)hey with the money saved, i would go on ebay and get a nice big turbo and FMIC...might as well, while everythings outta the car....


Front clips for CA18 go for about $1700 and i found a Blitz FMIC kit on ebay for it for 300. not A bad deal and you are almost on par with an sr20(almost)


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> hey beginner, you a fool, i'd just save up for the whole thing, the clip. and i hear venus is a ripoff or something. and www.japandomesticmotor.com is another site.


i agree....save your money and buy the clip....it'll save u a lot of trouble since everything will be there that u need and it should cost cheaper than buying all the parts separately


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

billyjuan said:


> well i won my brother a 1992 240sx coupe on a race with some idiot friend of his. He tought his Mazda MX6 turbo was the shit, and he wanted to race i told him i would race him for 300 buck but he had no money, but he had the 240sx laying around cause the engine is fuck up. So i told him i would race him for it and i won and now my brother is buying the CA motor (the idiot dint see it coming). they are pretty cheap and they can be rev more than SR20's. But it still cant beat my1994 JDM 180sx lol :thumbup:. and supposly wireing shouldnt be a problem with your car cause its a 89 if u put the CA.


 oh really? and it doesn't work anymore huh? so i guess that foo owes u a 10 secon car? maybe he'll come up with a supra and u guys can put about 15 grand into it...and maybe overnight parts from japan...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> well i won my brother a 1992 240sx coupe on a race with some idiot friend of his. He tought his Mazda MX6 turbo was the shit, and he wanted to race i told him i would race him for 300 buck but he had no money, but he had the 240sx laying around cause the engine is fuck up. So i told him i would race him for it and i won and now my brother is buying the CA motor (the idiot dint see it coming). they are pretty cheap and they can be rev more than SR20's. But it still cant beat my1994 JDM 180sx lol :thumbup:. and supposly wireing shouldnt be a problem with your car cause its a 89 if u put the CA.


what a gay story.. go sue hollywood for stealing your story and making it into a movie (TF&TF)


----------



## DuStack (Feb 4, 2004)

240sxbegginer said:


> this question is for those who have ordered a SR20DET. i plan on ordering one soon and so far i am looking at http://nippon-motors.com/ and http://venus-auto.com/. im just going to order a motor and ecu and then buy other items seperate since i dont have enough money for a clip, unless i win the lotto. anyone have any experience with these 2 companies? thanks in advance.


Dude, check out www.srswap.com they have everything you need and are reliable.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

i am not kidding iether ill post some pictures of the coupe. i know it sounds kinda chesse but its true lol thats why its kinda funny. I laso post some pictures of my brother friend MX6.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

in the MX-6, did he fire two shots of nitrous and the floor on the passenger side dropped out?


----------

